# how to recreate this starburst ceiling texture



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

That pattern was created with a stamp that imprints the same pattern over and over...

That's all I can tell you..


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## hardmat (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Guys for the replays - need more HELP please

That TexMaster brush tool looks to be the source of the imprint. I checked their website to get a better look at the pattern. Their example is very similar but not exactly the same. Perhaps the technique used by the "installer" accounts for the differences?

Here is my problem: The areas I need to repair are small and not 8" diameters. I will need to make the repairs to partial imprints already in place. I don't think the Texmaster tool will help in this situation unless I just stamp over everything already there in the area of repair. i think that might not get me the result I am looking for. I don't want to bring attention to the repair area with a confused looking stamping pattern.

What materials..brushes, sponges etc... would I use to make imprints of the "arms" or "spokes" of the starburst pattern and where would I get those supplies?
If you know of any videos or manuals, descriptions etc...of how to do this please pass it on to me. Also, any tips on the "mud" used would be helpful, is it regular sheetrock mud or something special? thanks - Tim


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

To get a perfect match on any texture is next to impossible. There is a brush sold at HD that looks like the tex master. It's yellow and kinda looks like straw. What I do with it is the night before I'm going to use it I put it in a bucket of water and put some weight on it this will flatten the bristles. It will look enormous when you take it out, but when you stomp with it the whole thing doesn't make the pattern, more just the center. Hope this makes sense, harder to explain than do.


----------



## hardmat (Aug 8, 2014)

thanks tool seeker, I'll check it out at Home Depot


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of the many joys of having to deal with a textured anything, wall or ceiling.
The best you can hope for is close without redoing the whole ceiling.
Check out You tube for some videos.


----------



## hardmat (Aug 8, 2014)

[/URL]

Is this the brush you were talking about at HD ?

Joe, yes I realize this is an art and experience is everything. I'm just hoping to get as much good info up front before I start, to give me a fighting chance.

I have checked out youtube and have seen a lot of examples of people doing a whole ceiling or a smaller area like 2' x 3'. Nothing however that shows repairs of a more detailed nature, like the area I am working on. I will take pic and put it up to better understand the restoration work to be done. For those with a good eye, there is some evidence in this picture of repairs by the prior owner (leaky sunroof).

Can anyone tell me about the material to be used for this job? Is it regular sheetrock mudding compound thinned out a little?








[/URL]


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That is not quite the right brush, the one I mean id round not oval. To fix that you need to scrap all the texture away from the damage at least a foot more would be better. This will allow your repair to blend in better. To just try and do the damaged area will give you a build-up of mud and it will real be noticeable.

To work the brush put thinned mud (about like mayo) out to the edge of the repair area. Needs to be kinda thick. Then with your brush on the end of a pole smack it up in the wet mud pull it straight out. Do not re-wet your brush, keep stomping over to the edge even a little over the edge. If you mess up scrap the mud off and start over.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've done it slowly, using a small paint brush to feather in the new area to the old area. I used spackle, not hot mud. It took forever, but once it was painted it blended in nicely. Just don't rush and be willing to do it a couple times.


----------

